# Script au démarrage...



## jujusous3 (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je suis étudiant et pour me connecter au wifi, je suis toujours obligé de démarrer une page d'authentification et de cliquer sur un bouton connecter, le mot de passe est mémorisé par safari, ça ne prend donc que quelques secondes, mais c'est assez agaçant de devoir ouvrir le navigateur et cette page pour consulter ses mails... De plus, parfois, il faut l'actualiser car la connection décroche un peu.


Je voulais donc réaliser un script qui s'éxecute dès le démarrage du mac, et qui actualise la page en tâche de fond, en tout cas qui m'évite de faire tout ça moi même.

J'ai de la chance, quelqu'un a déjà trouvé la solution pour moi, mais sous Ubuntu, et je ne sais pas comment adapter ce script sur mac. Je vous demande votre aide :


Tout es là, surtout en bas de la page : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=286052

J'ai cherché du côté des Daemons mais ça a l'air assez complexe...

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Avril 2010)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je suis étudiant et pour me connecter au wifi, je suis toujours obligé de démarrer une page d'authentification et de cliquer sur un bouton connecter, le mot de passe est mémorisé par safari, ça ne prend donc que quelques secondes, mais c'est assez agaçant de devoir ouvrir le navigateur et cette page pour consulter ses mails... De plus, parfois, il faut l'actualiser car la connection décroche un peu.
> 
> 
> Je voulais donc réaliser un script qui s'éxecute dès le démarrage du mac, et qui actualise la page en tâche de fond, en tout cas qui m'évite de faire tout ça moi même.
> ...


Bonjour

Pourquoi pas tester avec un AppleScript qui travaille en tache de fond (donc invisible, sauf dans le Dock).

C'est son travail de faire les tâches répétitives.

@+


----------



## Zeusviper (21 Avril 2010)

Ce script n'a rien de spécial et devrai fonctionner sous mac. Par contre il faut que tu installe wget qui ne doit pas être en natif, et bien évidement utiliser autre chose que gedit pour créer le script.

Sinon, tu peux peut etre regarder du coté de l'identification wifi (dans les prefs avancées du panneau réseau).

Bon courage!


----------



## Fingah (22 Avril 2010)

le plus simple pour ce genre de chose est de se reposer sur launchd (une sorte de cron a la sauce mac OS X)

http://developer.apple.com/macosx/launchd.html

il n'y a rien de bien mechant si ce n'est que trouver les bonnes options du premier coup n'est pas evident donc si tu as des questions n'hesites pas

pour leopard il y avait lingon (qui n'est plus maintenu) et qui permettait de se simplifier la tache
http://sourceforge.net/projects/lingon/files/


----------



## Daddy98 (11 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'arrive peut-être un peu tard, mais j'ai une solution viable et sympa.

Vous pouvez utiliser (si les réseaux sont du genre FreeWifi, Neuf Wifi) il peut peut-être fonctionner sur des réseaux d'écoles, ou de fac.

-> Easy Wifi, Auto logguer for Mac, iPhone, Windows, Linux, Android.

http://www.easywifi.com/download.


----------

